

Show HN: MedBill.Info, Aggregated Medicare Reimbursement Data - c00n4l
http://www.medbill.info

======
bglynn
For anyone who read the Time article on medical billing, this is a great first
attempt at providing some transparency. Great job guys!

------
carimura
definitely seems useful

